# question about 91ish Tachyon



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Does the rear dropout have 130mm spacing? Will it be a problem to use 126mm rear hub by squezing the dropout in by 4mm or is this a bad idea? Also the fork is threadless (yuck, I'm a retrogrouch threadless stems are way less cool than quill they are about as aesthetic as a full suspension bike from 1990), would this be a 1 1/8" or 1". I'm building it up all old school campy from my 87 ciocc(not super old school but rather croce, chorus, c-record from late 80's,early 90's including friction downtube shifters...game on). Also does anyone have any comments on the the Tachyon from about 91, its a Triathalon bike but I don't do triathlon. What differences will I find bw the geometry of this tri bike and my 87 cioccc columbus SL or my 85 cannondale SR300 frame(or modern non-compact racing frame "generic geometry" in general). What about differences in ride from these 3 bikes. I happened to get a really good deal (I'm nearly certain) on it - $350 delivery....yee hah. I can't believe I'm about to be riding titanium...woo hoo, booyah(whatever that means)!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Anwsers.*

No 1991 is 126. Quite a few people spread the stays to put a 130mm wheel in. This should be a problem unless you race and very quick wheel changes are important to you. A 1991 frame will be a 1" headset. The headtube angle will be much slacker than what you are currently riding for a longer wheelbase for stablity in the aero position. It won't corner as well as a bike set up with classic geometry. The steeper seat tube may work for you if it's a smaller frame. The forward geometry shifts you forward for a more areo position and these bikes are really designed to work with an aerobar. If you want to get close to your old position on the bike you will have to have a seatpost with a lot of rear set and slide the saddle very forward on the rails. You may not be able to duplicate your position on your current bike on this frame if you have a setback post and already have the saddle back pretty far. For $350 try it and if doesn't work sell it and if it's a size 59 I'll buy it!

A friend of mine as a Tachyon from about that year that he still uses. I think that speaks for itself.


----------

